# My first grow and a new must have.



## wheelie (Feb 22, 2020)

Using a Jewelers loop I could not see Tricombs very well as to when to harvest. Always wondered how people got such clear pictures. Went to my sisters and she had a little toy and was playing around with hers in my cell phone so when I got home I bought one.  I think my plant is ready for harvest. But the very first thing I found was a spider mite. Went all over the three plants and found one more spider mite. Closer inspection I found only two real small webs so hoping I cough it fast. Never would have seen it if not for new camera.







Camera was only $40. CAN. Very happy with it.





CHEERS!


----------



## Locked (Feb 22, 2020)

Yes, those are essential to have.


----------



## rubrown (Feb 22, 2020)

Nice microscope! Are you asking for advice? Anything with spider mites has to go in my garden, dirt and everything. There is no end with those damn things. Poor soil, too much water, that's what contributes. From that pic, those have time left. JMO


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 22, 2020)

That’s what I use...


----------



## notthecops (Feb 22, 2020)

Dang, nice pictures. Only $40 CDN? Send me a link so I can buy the same one pls!


----------



## wheelie (Feb 22, 2020)

PMed you. CHEERS!


----------



## dierichmotorsports (Mar 2, 2020)

Is there a link for USD?


----------

